# 240 sx



## rfritzinger02 (Apr 16, 2007)

What's up everyone?? I've been recently looking for a 240 sx to do a RB25DET swap in. Basically I'm just wondering if this would be possible to do easily with the 240 sx, or am I going to have to get a Silvia front clip for it. If anyone could help me with this it would be really appreciated, also I'm looking for a nice 240 sx for sale in the Pennsylvania New Jersey area, I have cash let me know people!!!!!!!

Peace Out Fritz


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

an RB25 is a skyline motor, silvia's come with SR20's. i suggest searching on this swap before you do anything else.


----------



## rfritzinger02 (Apr 16, 2007)

I meant the Skyline front clip, I'm looking to try the I-6 swap over the four cylinder silvia engine, I was just wondering if the skyline clip would go right on to a 240, or would it be easier to just get tthe SR20DET front clip to put on. Also wondering what year 240sx would fit the RB25DET, and what year 240sx would fit the Red top SR20DET, and which year would fit the Black top SR20DET. Any information would help. 
P.S. STILL LOOKING FOR 240SX FOR SALE IN PENNSYLVANIA/JERSEY AREA!!!!!!!!
Peace
Fritz


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

like i said in my previous post, SEARCH. these topics have been covered many times. and don't give me that "oh i searched but didn't find anything" bullshit.


----------

